# Comment arreter le programme imprimante



## TITOUX (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai lancé l'imprimante pour une impression de 30 pages et je voudrais tout arreter car ce n'est finalement pas utile ( fils dixit) 
J'ai arreté les tâches mais pas déprogrammé l'imprimante (HL-2040 Brother)
Comment faire pour la déprogammer S.V.P .


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2006)

Facile, ouvre l'imprimante, s&#233;lectionne le travail et cliques sur Effacer


----------



## TITOUX (10 Novembre 2006)

O.K  mais le bouton" effacer" est grisé et je le trouve où le travail programmé ?


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2006)

Et si tu cliques sur la ligne Sans Titre, le bouton ne reprend pas ses couleurs ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Et si tu cliques sur la ligne Sans Titre, le bouton ne reprend pas ses couleurs ?


Tu veux dire s&#233;lectionner le travail ?




supermoquette a dit:


> Facile, ouvre l'imprimante, *s&#233;lectionne le travail *et cliques sur Effacer


Ouvre un peu les yeux.


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu veux dire sélectionner le travail ?


Oui, mais avec d'autres mots...



supermoquette a dit:


> Ouvre un peu les yeux.


----------



## TITOUX (10 Novembre 2006)

Ayez . Ils sont super Starmac & Moquette . Quelle science !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2006)

TITOUX a dit:


> superstarmac & Moquette


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2006)

SuperMomac et Rosanna Starquette te remercient


----------

